# 9 weeks ago



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

9 weeks ago a litter of ferrets was born, their dad was Fred who is my Boomer and Gracie's brother, so they were now auntie and uncle to some gorgeous babies. When the babies were a little older DKDREAM went to see the litter and spotted a very special young lady, her name is Luna .









When the litter was 5/6 weeks old it became obvious that they weren't thriving, so DKDREAM took on the care of three of the babies, and what a job he's done 

She did a lot of eating









A lot of sleeping


















A lot of growing (and practicing being cute)



























Then yesterday, once she was strong enough she went to her new home









And she met her uncle Boomer


















Hope you like my new baby as much as I do . Thank you so much DKDREAM for making this happen and keeping her safe for me


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww lovely story, what a gorgeous girly (love the paws in the air pic) :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww how cute is she, she looks so happy in her new home.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics of them all together, but in the meantime can we have more pics of Luna :001_tt1: How big is she compared to Gracie now?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I can't wait to see pics of them all together, but in the meantime can we have more pics of Luna :001_tt1: How big is she compared to Gracie now?


I promise to get some when she wakes up next , I didn't manage to get any today with getting flustered (AKA panicking like mad) over poor Monkees accident . She's still tiny compared to Gracie, less than half the size and you know how tiny Gracie is, Luna looks huge in the pictures for some reason.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my, she is adorable...what a little cutie:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Oh my, she is adorable...what a little cutie:001_wub::001_wub:


Think we are waaaaaay overdue some more piccies too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I did put some on fb, but I forgot to put them on here


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Awwww shes so fluffy and small. Is she a silver?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awww shes coming on lovely, such a pretty little face.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Awwww shes so fluffy and small. Is she a silver?


She's a very light silver, but she might roan out to be totally white eventually , she's incredibly sweet natured because she was virtually hand raised by DKDREAM, so she's got everyone under her spell already , the first thing the kids ask after school is "how's Luna"


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> She's a very light silver, but she might roan out to be totally white eventually , she's incredibly sweet natured because she was virtually hand raised by DKDREAM, so she's got everyone under her spell already , the first thing the kids ask after school is "how's Luna"


That is so cute, she really is adored


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't normally catch her asleep, but for some reason she was sleeping out in the open last night, sooooooooo how adorable is she, and how big has she got too , she weighs 500g this morning


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww she is looking really beautiful, just like brother Trevor. Luna is so special I will tell you why later x


----------

